# A/C (condenser) Bands Rating



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

I know u need a good company to install it right the first time but what band is good?? Please rate the following bands: Rheem/Ruud, Trane, Goodman, Carrier/comfortmaker, lennox, etc.....

Got a good estimate on trane for ac unit and coil for $2,750 and rheem ac unit and coil for $2,450. Those price is from Coolray, a company been in bussiness over 30 yrs in atlanta, georgia. It also include new line set, pad, new drain line, and new disconnect box.

Btw, I owe an goodman for over 15 yrs now, its running but i thinkits time to replace it before it breaks in the middle of summer


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

WOW that is like asking who is best Ford, Dodge, or Chevy and asking folks to rate them. You will get several different opinions. Up until 2 yrs. ago I would have said Lennox, Carrier, and Trane as my first three then after a bunch of leaking evap coils I would of said Lennox, Trane Carrier. The person who told you installation was the first priority had it right. The best equipment is junk if not properly sized and installed. As for the brands you have mentioned, well I would say I am partial to Carrier since that is what my father started the company with but have sold Trane and Lennox as secondary lines as well. Currently though, I have been becoming more and more partial to the Amana line of products and considering making it our Primary line and moving Carrier to "upon customer request". As of right now I am Amana, Lennox, Armstrong, Carrier, Trane. Go with what makes you feel the most comfortable and believe will give you the longest service.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Rheem has ALL scroll compressors even the 10 seer models.......other brands require you to upgrade to a 12 seer condenser to get the scroll.......


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Rheem has ALL scroll compressors even the 10 seer models.......other brands require you to upgrade to a 12 seer condenser to get the scroll.......


Not to be arguementative but that statement is not exactly true. Armstrong uses 10 yr. warranty Copeland scrolls in their 10 seer units. http://www.armstrongair.com/con10ac.shtml
They do make a unit called a concept 10 (non scroll) but never use the "builders end" stuff. Same deal with Tempstar products. They have a 10 seer scroll unit as well as a "cheap" 10 seer builders model with a recip and Amana units are now coming with scrolls on all their 10 seer equipment. Lennox is using scrolls on their 10 seer Merit line Heatpumps. Many manufactures are changing over to total scroll especially with R410a and the new higher seer mandates from the DOE coming up.


----------

